# Juice That Contain Alcohol



## sabrefm1 (10/1/14)

? Propylene Glycol
? Vegetable Glycerin
*? Alcohol(in a limited few flavors, in micro amounts)*
? Natural & Artificial flavoring
? Natural & Artificial coloring
? Menthol Crystals (Menthol flavor) (for menthol flavors)
? Nicotine (if requested)

i was browsing juicy vapors site and saw this, what other liquids contain alcohol, this is a bit concerning


----------



## Oupa (10/1/14)

Some concentrated flavours are naturally oily and need alcohol to make them water soluble. Otherwise it will not blend/mix well with the PG/VG. Any good juice supplier will note it on their labels though. I assume this is a Halaal or not Halaal concern?

Reactions: Like 1


----------

